# Oregon Code Change Class



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Oregon Plumbers Only

There is a CED Code Change Class here, if your lacking hours and need your 8 hrs of CC go here and sign up, it is still open. I'll be there.

Code Change CED Class Feb 13 for more info


----------

